# centipede molting video



## Galapoheros (Mar 6, 2012)

Took this video a day or two ago.  I grabbed the music from Youtube, you might want to turn it down, it can be a little irritating, (imo!) but I thought it worked out. vid quality isn't very good, works better on small things.





[YOUTUBE]V5ha9lpu3fU[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey gala!

Really good video! I didn't know you are keeping a galapagoensis! Definitively, you have get one of your favourite sp!

Congratz for both thinks!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## stingray (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh hell yes Todd! Beautiful giant! Congrats on a great video! My galapagoensis is looking like it will molt soon to. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes Carles I've wanted one since I first found out they exist.  Kind of depressing though because now I say, "What do I look for next?"  Thanks, glad you liked the vid.  Hey Kevin they turn all brown before a molt, it's really obvious when you see it.


----------



## stingray (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok thanks.
Just went and checked. It is all brown now.


----------



## SDCPs (Mar 6, 2012)

What's with the squirt of what I assume is water at 1:16?

Is this video in real time or fast motion?


----------



## Oprichniki (Mar 6, 2012)

Do all pedes change color before a molt? I just got my scolopendra subspinipes dehaani and was wondering what some signs might be.

Great video to be sure!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful pede and wonderful vid! Wats the size?


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 7, 2012)

Androctonus_bic said:


> Hey gala!
> 
> Really good video! I didn't know you are keeping a galapagoensis! Definitively, you have get one of your favourite sp!
> 
> ...


Lol, i guess it's not a secret anymore!


----------



## beetleman (Mar 7, 2012)

awesome pede............yeah i gotta these for my never ending pede collection......................


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 7, 2012)

SDCPs said:


> What's with the squirt of what I assume is water at 1:16?
> 
> Is this video in real time or fast motion?


I think that's Gala providing a little extra moisture to help with the molt and making the most out of a free film/video editing program...fast motion, California Raisin style.

Gala, any ideas on the stringy substance seen between old/new tergites as the 'pede molts?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 7, 2012)

If you click on "Youtube" in the vid you can watch it at Youtube, I left a little description of what was going on at the bottom.  I'm pretty sure they molt the lining of the tracheal tubes, that's the stringy stuff.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 18, 2012)

Sorry I didn't see the question about the "squirt", yes it is water, I was thinking the bright light might be drying things out a little.  Well wow!, already another molt is about to happen!  But I don't think it will grow much with this one.  But there will be some growth because I can see the slightly larger tergites beneath.  I lifted a rock and saw it was premolt so I carefully transferred it to a deli so I could see it better.  They are pretty beefy pedes and grow fast, good for impatient people, but they do stay under much of the time, like most pedes do.  So that's another molt in around 3.5 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stingray (May 18, 2012)

Already...looks like it is ready to bust!


----------



## Galapoheros (May 18, 2012)

Hey Kevin kind of looked blown up in the pic but it really wasn't much, but as you know they are kind of a wide stocky pede anyway.  Since it wasn't blown up much, it's why I didn't think it would be much of a "growth" molt.  I've also seen fat adult pedes molt out fat, it starts to happen as their size starts to max out imo.  Well I missed it, molted last night while I was asleep.  It is a little larger of course, esp. can see it around the head compared to the head size on the old molt.  I think I'll keep it in the deli until it hardens up and take one more pic of it after it darkens, at least it's something lol, it gets slow in this section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## stingray (May 18, 2012)

Oh man thats beautiful! Its molt looks like a gigantea just molted due to the coloration.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 18, 2012)

I think that until rather recently galapagoensis from Peru was often mistaken for a form of gigantea, seems I read that somewhere.  Anybody remember something like that?


----------



## Galapoheros (May 21, 2012)

Might as well add it to this thread, going to catch another molt, at least see some progress of it.  I lifted another rock and saw another premolt pede.  I think it will molt out larger than the last one.







Here's the one that molted recently, pic a little blurry;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coldvaper (May 22, 2012)

Next vid can you get the all the way up until the pede eats its molt? I have never seen that part.


----------



## beetleman (May 22, 2012)

very chunky beautiful pede!........i need 1 in my collection


----------



## stingray (May 22, 2012)

Looking good Tod!

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Fenn (May 22, 2012)

Very nice pedes! I love the blue coloration in the fresh-molts.


----------



## Delight (May 23, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> I think that's Gala providing a little extra moisture to help with the molt and making the most out of a free film/video editing program...fast motion, California Raisin style.
> 
> Gala, any ideas on the stringy substance seen between old/new tergites as the 'pede molts?


One of the cool things about arthropods molting is that they also molt the linings of their tracheae and alimentary tracts! That's what you're seeing as stringy stuff.


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jun 19, 2012)

Oprichniki said:


> Do all pedes change color before a molt? I just got my scolopendra subspinipes dehaani and was wondering what some signs might be.
> 
> Great video to be sure!


Pedes will generally darken or become inactive a few days or even weeks before a molt, when this happens make sure you have a fair humidity if you didnt already because pedes can get stuck and possibly die.


----------

